# Should I trap these 2 feral kittens?



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

A few months ago, I saw a mama cat and 2 very small kitties in a hot afternoon in my community. They were all black. The kitties were about 6-8 weeks old from the size.

A few days ago, in the evening, I saw a black kitten, about 5 months old in my community, I am pretty sure s/he is one of the kitties I saw before. I have seen him/her the next day in dawn at the same spot.

This morning, my brother actually saw 2 of them at the same spot again. Should I consider them safe and just let them be feral? Should I feed them? Or should I trap them?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would feed them, and if you're sure they're homeless, I would trap them and have them neutered/spayed and released. 

Here are some organizations that will help you with that:
http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html

There are organizations listed for Canada and the UK, at the top of the forum, if you are not in the US. Thanks for caring!

http://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.htmlhttp://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.htmlhttp://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.htmlhttp://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.htmlhttp://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.htmlhttp://www.lovethatcat.com/spayneuter.html


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you. I will see if I can borrow a trap from the shelter.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> I would trap them and have them neutered/spayed and released.


Seconded.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have trapped, tamed and socialized kittens this old before but it was a *difficult* process. They were very resistant and it took me quite a while to reach past their barriers. Many rescues have a standard "cut off point" of about 3mo of age, where they halt efforts to tame/socialize. This is because kittens of this age have reached the point in their development of do-or-die and have become independent and self-reliant. 
In this instance, I think TNR and monitoring/feeding is the way to go.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you were considering adoption, and are willing to take the time and patience required, that would be great. They'd be safer; that's for sure!


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

I say go for it! We've rescued a few older kittens ourselves and so far they've all adapted pretty quickly to us (having a steady food supply is a great incentive lol)

Right now we have two who must be around 4-6 months old and they were crazy the first couple of weeks but by now they've warmed up enough that we can even pet them while they eat! And they seem very curious when we clean their litter, etc so they've started to hang around as opposed to the beginning when they would just hide if we ever came into the room. Good luck! ^__^

EDIT: Forgot to say that we've had them for about a month or so now. ^__^


----------

